# PayPal Payments Pro



## dave smith (Mar 23, 2010)

Hello 
Can any one help me to find out a shopping cart systems that work with PayPal Payments Pro?


----------



## becky johnson (Mar 23, 2010)

Hi dave,
I am using iHost. iHost.Net supports PayPal Payments Pro and its easy to configure. Their rates start at $14.95 so it's affordable. I've had good luck with them. You can visit iHost at Web Hosting, Domain Name Registration, E-Commerce, DotNetnuke and Free Tools from iHost.Net. 
Thank you.


----------



## Rookie Rise (Mar 27, 2009)

JOOMLA!!!! get it and it'll take all the expensive and hardwork out of web design. I have paypal pro. It was easy to setup and looks professional. here's my site Urban Rook My shopping cart is in the midst of getting a facelife lol.


----------



## Leesfer (Feb 23, 2010)

I believe on PayPals site there is a list of shopping carts that are compatible with PayPal pro

edit: here is the link... click on the "Setting Up" tab
https://merchant.paypal.com/cgi-bin/marketingweb?cmd=_render-content&content_ID=merchant/wp_pro


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

Basically any major shopping cart supports Paypal Pro including Cubecart, Zencart, Magento, Joomla, Drupal, Xcart, Shopp, etc., etc., etc.


----------



## Chap Ambrose (Oct 21, 2008)

Shopify is the jam.


----------



## muneca (Sep 30, 2008)

this is always hard to figure out when you are just starting out.


----------



## thedeadpress (Mar 12, 2009)

I just designed my first ecommerce site for a friend and used ecommerce templates which integrates really easily with paypal pro, you just get a few id's, signature keys etc from paypal and stick them in the right boxes in the ect admin get your ssl certificate and away you go.

good luck, setting these things up can be a little daunting the first time but pretty straight forward.


----------



## TeesForChange (Jan 17, 2007)

you can try bigcommerce


----------



## odil1372 (Aug 15, 2009)

I use ASCcart.com


----------



## ScaredPanda (Dec 5, 2009)

If your site is running Wordpress then the WP Ecommerce plug-in works very well with PayPal.


----------



## SHIROINEKO (Mar 31, 2010)

I use standard coz I dunno how to create one.


----------



## brice (Mar 10, 2010)

X-cart. 

I think Paypal also lists a set of preferred partners.


----------

